# HELP! Is it real?



## MrT1063 (Jul 30, 2018)

I bought what I thought was a Atala Professional in 1978. Having two young children and living in New York City I had to get a second job to buy the bike, $795 was a lot of money back then. Flash forward to now. Ive retired, haven't ridden the bike in 11 years and want to sell it. So Im going online to see what it might be worth. None of the Atala Professionals I see online look like it, and I embarrassed to say I just noticed my bike does not have a badge and never had one. Now Im wondering if I was ripped off. I bought it from a respectable bike shop (see receipt) The serial number is 78F2351.
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sorry. I know nothing about those but I hope you get this figured out. Definitely big bucks back then. That was more than two weeks pay for a Union Carpenter, before taxes.


----------

